# apparence mac osx JE CAPTE RIEN



## françois faitle mac (3 Juillet 2006)

*Bonjour, 
 J'aimerai pouvoir modifier l'apparence de certains dossiers: utiliser une image , mais je n'y arrive pas..; j'ai essay&#233; avec butler mais sans succ&#232;s... Suis-je clair?? J'aimerais par exemple que mon dossier "Abbey road (des beatles) " ressemble &#224; la pochette du disque... Comment faire ?? Sur PC c'est un jeu d'enfant... Comment on fait avec Tiger ?? MERCI BEAUCOUP...
 ciao*

Ben si on allait voir du c&#244;t&#233; de "Customisation" y'a plein de gens comp&#233;tents l&#224;-bas pour ce genre de choses... / DJ


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2006)

Tu veux changer l'ic&#244;ne d'un dossier ? rien de plus simple aussi sur Mac, il te suffit de lire  le tutoriel pour changer l'apparence de Mac os X.


----------



## Alycastre (3 Juillet 2006)

fran&#231 a dit:


> *Bonjour,
> J'aimerai pouvoir modifier l'apparence de certains dossiers: utiliser une image , mais je n'y arrive pas..; j'ai essay&#233; avec butler mais sans succ&#232;s... Suis-je clair?? J'aimerais par exemple que mon dossier "Abbey road (des beatles) " ressemble &#224; la pochette du disque... Comment faire ?? Sur PC c'est un jeu d'enfant... Comment on fait avec Tiger ?? MERCI BEAUCOUP...
> ciao*
> 
> Ben si on allait voir du c&#244;t&#233; de "Customisation" y'a plein de gens comp&#233;tents l&#224;-bas pour ce genre de choses... / DJ


Sur PC c'est un jeu d'enfant, et bien, sur Mac, c'est un jeu de nourisson ...:rateau:


----------



## Warflo (4 Juillet 2006)

Clique droit>lire les informations>tu cliques sur l'icône du dossier>tu colles l'image que tu auras préalablement copier.


----------

